# ICD10 Gap analysis tool



## CODY09 (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a good tool or template to perform a gap analysis on documentation?


----------



## shaundra38 (Nov 23, 2013)

Best tool for your office would be to create your own. Whatever works for your practice. ICD-10 is going to be the time to stop being cookie cutter practices and customize your practice or what works best for you.


----------

